# Gun dip



## godeep (Jun 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of anyone who can parkerize or camo dip a shotgun. ?


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Michael Cole, Cole's Taxidermy, 850-206-7328. He is a member here too.


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not a 100%, but I think that he will only do the stock and not the whole gun. Check with him though


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I would cerakote before I would parkerize.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Southern Draw Hydrographics in Mobile, will do ANYTHING ! stocks, barrels, recievers, scopes, golf cart bodies, 4 wheeler plastics, if you want it dipped, they can do it ! good people too !


----------



## godeep (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------

